# Making an edge guide?



## SteveMO (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw this link
Build your Router Edge Guide and save money! Learn how.

I was wondering if anyone has an idea of where I could purchase the rods and lock collars. I doubt they would be at HD or Lowes. Any help appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

ACE Hardware will have all the hardware parts you need 
But I will say buy brass rod, it's nice and clean ...
=======



SteveMO said:


> I saw this link
> Build your Router Edge Guide and save money! Learn how.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has an idea of where I could purchase the rods and lock collars. I doubt they would be at HD or Lowes. Any help appreciated.


----------



## SteveMO (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks BJ. I have an AH store 2mi. from my home.


----------



## SteveMO (Apr 22, 2010)

I built a prototype from 3/4" acrylic. 18" rods. The lock collars I had to order, so they should be here next week. I didn't have the solvent for welding the acrylic together so I screwed them with nuts and 3" screws. They glide easily against various surfaces and I'm pretty happy with the way they turned out. The collars will be stainless steel. Opinions or suggestions are welcome.


----------

